# Is there such thing as a "desktop vinyl cutter"?



## lycamckinley (Oct 13, 2007)

I am newbie starting out my own business. I am planning to print some words and scribbles in my shirts just like what many of you guys do here. Uhm just wanna know is there such thing as a dekstop vinyl cutter? I guess what im saying is a vinyl cutter much like the size of a desktop printer. 

if so, would it be cheaper than a normal sized vinyl cutter? 

thanks


----------



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

Check out signwarehouse.com


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

yes, roland and graphtec both make desktop size plotters (stika and robo models respectively) but...they're not intended for or suitable to heavy duty useage, but for the occasional user or hobbyist they're definitely a less expensive alternative to the larger commercial models.


----------



## Regor (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes I just bought a Roland GX24 and it works great for Transfers. And the software that comes with the cutter is excellent and very easy to use!


----------



## lycamckinley (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for you reply guys! much much appreciated!


----------



## cybe (Oct 15, 2007)

Many machines can be used on a flat surface, but the stand is a lifesaver for anything longer than the width of the cutter, as it allows you to slack some material out.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

If your only going to be cutting small stuff a Roland 15" Stika will work, The capabilites are 13.3" wide by 39" long. If you need to cut anything larger, I'd save my money and get a larger 24" cutter. You can cut directly from Corel or download the trial of SignCutX2, it's a great little program with many capabilites. Most cutters can be used on a desktop , but stands are also available. Just my .02


----------

